# Fog Light Bulb Replacement



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

There's also always a comment that says don't buy a Cruze..... Pick one and give it a shot. There's no specs on LED bulbs like there are on H11s. They are all gonna be slightly different, and seeing as lighting performance is subjective, you'll likely still be unhappy.

HIDs are gonna throw out way too much light in a fog light, but you'll be able to pick a color and they can be had cheap.


----------



## slamdvw (Jul 30, 2018)

I've got fogs on my '18 Cruze, out of the box I had to adjust them as they were pointed way too high. They're H11 halogen, projector fogs. Decently sharp cut off. I believe the adjuster screw is on the top? It's a phillips if I remember right..


----------

